# Greece-y money



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I am not that good with math but I can use algebra in a sentence correctly.

When the news talks about Greece's financial woes and the EU jumping thru hoops to save them I get lost in all of the numbers.

Does a Greece-y default really affect the USA economy? 

I know the Chinese economy does. When they got Hong Kong back from the Brits and the Chinese went on a global buying spree of the world's supply of aluminum, copper, gypsum, etc. I was in a the housing construction company and watched my boss go from ordering copper wire by the spools and rolls to checking the market prices for copper before we could send crews to wire a new home. This was before the politicians started blaming banks and each other.

If Greece defaults by Sept 13th do we care in the USA?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The way it looks, a five year old in Greece with a Euro in his pocket could affect the economy today. We are tied to the global economy. And we will pay for it, one way or another.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

you need to watch this......


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ahh ,well it could, not directly but the UE is a fail, it is one of those things that looks really good on paper but once you plug in the human factor it falls apart.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is political suicide for Greek politicians to embrace austerity and cut the free bees socialism promised.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> you need to watch this......


These guys are good, we get them every Friday night just before the news.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

wow that's really interesting greynomad
this page can't be displayed
the explains some much.
don't mind me I just got stung in the nads by a wasp.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Dominos....one has to start to run the table.


----------

